# Uncle Jimbo 1 2014 - zum im Wald rumheizen als Anfänger?



## Einblauer (29. April 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ist das Uncle Jimbo 1 2014 zum laienhaften 2x im Monat im Wald querfeldein rumheizen wohl geeignet und P/L-mäßig OK? Oder spricht da fundamental was gegen? Macht die Federung meine 96kg auf 1,84cm mit?

Ich bin Einsteiger, hab noch keine besonderen Ansprüche und werde auch nicht viel fahren, vielleicht 1 x 1. Std. die Woche im Sommer, sonst eher 2x im Monat. Ich will halt nur ab und zu nach Feierabend bissl im Gelände auch abseits von Wegen rumgurken und vielleicht wenn es hochkommt mal nen 20- 40cm Sprung hinlegen. Hab auf dem Teil schon im Laden drauf gesessen (Größe L) und es gefiel mir von der Sitzposition.
Gruß
Einblauer


----------



## DirtJumper III (29. April 2015)

Die Federung sollte 96 kg auf jeden Fall mitmachen! Ich denke du machst beim Kauf nix verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (1. Mai 2015)

Ich würde eher was mit weniger Federweg nehmen. Das UJ sollte schon hart rangenommen werden damit es sinn macht


----------



## Foxi1988 (1. Mai 2015)

Wahrscheinlich würde dir auch ein Fully mit 130 mm oder so reichen 
aber falsch machen kannst glaub ich auch nix mit dem UJ.


----------



## Bener (1. Mai 2015)

Einblauer schrieb:


> ... abseits von Wegen rumgurken...



Das macht man nicht!!


----------

